# On The Road In California



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We went to the Tulare Farm Equipment Show today, and here are what we saw in the car parks at the show. The first one is a 40ft Provost 1986, 135000 miles, $79500.00. The second one (second to last) is a 2004 Monaco Windsor, 55000 miles $99000.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ya gotta lurve those yanks, they don't fart around, the smaller ones look really naff by comparison, I like the first one best, I must have ***** blood :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Cheers Peter, keep em coming.

PS just posted a battery link in self build you might like.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We didn't see that many on the road, and those that we did were towing a car behind on an A-frame.

The smaller modern Jeep seemed to be the vehicle of choice, but they were the larger RV's that we saw.

Petrol is $3.98 average for cheapest unleaded, +- $0.05c depending on where you were.

The size of some of the RV dealers is astonishing, you'll see a hundred or more Class A and a similar number of others in there, literally acres of RV's to wander round and look at.

Paul Everts is one of the biggest that we passed:

http://www.rvcountry.com/

Peter


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Wot no American Eagles..........????? 
The best value for money.

Ray.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

raynipper said:


> Wot no American Eagles..........?????
> The best value for money.
> 
> Ray.


Just a representative selection at the show, Ray, I'm sure there are others on the road.

Your old Acer will be here tomorrow, had the BIOS flashed and a new screen cable.

I'll be able to play with that on the flight back on Wednesday.

Peter


----------

